# hollow points for 9mm



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

i have read were overpenitration has been a problem with a 9mm. i went looking for hp today and saw a big difference in grain . Federal Premium Hydra Shocks were 124grain but Hornady makes a 115g HP and a 147g Hp, what grain is best in defense round for a 9mm.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would consider grain weight to be of less significance than the construction of the bullet, and how well it expands in tissue. Given that the high-end self-defense bullets (of all grain size) from the major makers all do well, I wouldn't sweat the issue, as long as it functions in your particular handgun.

PhilR.


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

The best defense round is the one that works best in your gun. There is tons of them out there that will do a jobs on the BG's, just find one that funtion good in your gun. 
I myself use 135gr. federal PD in my CC gun.


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

well in my home defense clip i have winchester ranger talon followed by a black talon in alternating rounds..


----------

